# Drow Racial Weapons



## LiL KiNG (Feb 15, 2012)

Aside from the Scorpion Chain and the Drow Longknife, are there any other Drow racial weapons?

Hand crossbows are common, but not Drow specific.

Another question along the same lines; in our campaign we allow 'racial' weapons to be martial for their race instead of exotic.  This opens up the Elven Courtblade, Thinblade and Swiftblade as martial weapons for Elves, Double-Axe and Shotput as martial for Orcs, etc. - would you allow Drow access to the Courtblade as martial since they are technically Elves?  Or would you disallow it since surface Elves and Drow have two very different cultures?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## RUMBLETiGER (Feb 16, 2012)

I don't know of any other Drow weapons, so can't help with your first question, however...

If you said to a Drow or an Elf that they in any way the same, methinks they'd be upset with you.


----------



## LiL KiNG (Feb 16, 2012)

I agree with you on the second part Rumble.  So do you feel the courtblade is a surface Elf weapon, or should/would Drow have access to it as a racial weapon per our house-rule?

The book Races of the Wild, where the courtblade shows up, only seems to describe surface Elves.  But, Drow do favor fluid combat style and finesse-able weapons; hence their proficiencies with rapiers and short swords...


----------



## Nebten (Feb 16, 2012)

Per your house rule, Drow should be allowed to use those weapons in the same fashion as their surface "brothers." Why should they be any different compared to wood elves (which are more brawny) or gray elves (which are more brainy). 

They are subtype "elf", so that alone show allow them access to those weapons unless your DM says otherwise.


----------



## LiL KiNG (Feb 16, 2012)

As written yes, I agree with that the 'Elf' subtype should work.  Flavor-wise though it feels off... a surface Elf most likely won't ever use a scorpion chain or longknife.

We've been debating this as a group for a while tonight now, was just looking for other opinions here during that time.  It looks like we're going to let him have it since Drow _do_ favor finesse-able weapons per fluff.  
I guess it's just my views on the differences between Elves and Drow, and their cultures and all.  Though they share a common ancestry and many items are similar; elven cloak - piwafwi, etc., there are differences nonetheless.


----------



## RUMBLETiGER (Feb 16, 2012)

I'd rule that Drow did not get surface Elf weapons, but I'd be ok with a DM who felt differently.


----------



## Samloyal23 (Feb 16, 2012)

Did the weapon get invented before the schism between light and dark elves or after? Are there similar weapons among the drow that are called by a different name but have equivalent stats? Compare the katana to the claymore, in D&D they are both "bastard swords"...


----------



## RUMBLETiGER (Feb 16, 2012)

Samloyal23 said:


> Did the weapon get invented before the schism between light and dark elves or after? Are there similar weapons among the drow that are called by a different name but have equivalent stats? Compare the katana to the claymore, in D&D they are both "bastard swords"...



Oh... well then, that's up to the DM's version of the campaign world. I could see a sweet encounter where a band of Drow meet surface elves, a battle ensues, then a personal challenge occurs between the two party leaders. Each draws his... wait, is that the same weapon? Now is the time to see who's style is truely masterful and which race is truely inferior!

...of course we're talking Drow and Elves.  Such a single duel would not be honorable.  The Drow would do something backstabby, then the surface elves would have thier hidden archers in the woods mow the remaining Drow down.  Or something.


----------



## kitcik (Feb 16, 2012)

RUMBLETiGER said:


> ...of course we're talking Drow and Elves. Such a single duel would not be honorable. The Drow would do something backstabby, then the surface elves would have thier hidden archers in the woods mow the remaining Drow down. Or something.




Exactly how I picture it.


----------



## Samloyal23 (Feb 16, 2012)

RUMBLETiGER said:


> Oh... well then, that's up to the DM's version of the campaign world. I could see a sweet encounter where a band of Drow meet surface elves, a battle ensues, then a personal challenge occurs between the two party leaders. Each draws his... wait, is that the same weapon? Now is the time to see who's style is truely masterful and which race is truely inferior!
> 
> ...of course we're talking Drow and Elves.  Such a single duel would not be honorable.  The Drow would do something backstabby, then the surface elves would have thier hidden archers in the woods mow the remaining Drow down.  Or something.




Exactamundo... That said, drow weapons will be very aesthetically distinct, made with black adamantine alloys, spider motifs etched into blades, hilts shaped like spider legs, guards shaped like mandibles, et cetera...


----------



## Halivar (Feb 16, 2012)

Forgive me if I am weak on the lore, but are worshipers of Elilistraee unique among drow in their use of bastard-swords? If not, I would take that as an indication that drow are just as diverse in their martial weaponry as top-siders.

Oh, and don't forget the cat-o-snake-heads.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Feb 17, 2012)

Green Ronin's Plot and Poison has several new Drow weapons, including:

Slave Catcher
Whipblade
Double Short Sword
Bladed Buckler
Repeating Hand Crossbow

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Plot-Poison-Guidebook-Dungeons-Roleplaying/dp/0972359923"]Plot and Poison[/ame]

It's a great book, in my humble opinion.


----------



## Samloyal23 (Feb 18, 2012)

TarionzCousin said:


> Green Ronin's Plot and Poison has several new Drow weapons, including:
> 
> Slave Catcher
> Whipblade
> ...




I forgot about that book, it had some neat stuff in it...


----------



## Wyvernhand (Feb 19, 2012)

Do note that Eberron drow, where the Scorpion Chain and Long Knife come from, are different from your standard Underdark living, spider worshipping drow found in FR and greyhawk. They are so completely different. I'd say that in an Eberron game, a drow would be familiar with those weapons, but in any other game, drow would be more into traditional drow armaments.

Also, do note that your racial rule is indeed a houserule. Elves have to take either EWP or Improved Racial Familiarity to proficiently wield Courtblades and the like.


----------

